# Need a Jump? Call an Uber!



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

I got a request from someone who ended up just needing a jump. He gave me 10 bucks cash for my time. I got to give him credit for thinking about calling an Uber. It would have been a lot longer and more expensive calling a tow truck or roadside assistance. I might do the same if I am in a situation like that.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

someone tried that with me- I turned them down and collected the cancellation fee. 

Unless you handle both ends of the jumper cables yourself you are risking quite expensive repairs to your vehicle if they hook up the cables incorrectly on their end.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a portable jumper/air compressor I keep in the car for emergencies. I've been asked to give a jump twice. Since this is outside the scope of Uber's service, I offer to cancel the ride at no charge and collect a fee of $20 for the jump in advance. One person agreed, the other did not and got a cancellation fee but no jump.

It's hard to explain, if I see someone on the side of the road, I'll offer to help BUT if you call me, I expect to get paid.


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

Damn Robert I hope that if you, or your wives and kids are broke down on the side of the road somewhere someone would help them out. I certainly hope the person doesn't take money from them AND leave them on the side of the road... Just Damn....


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

By accepting that "request," you could have missed out on an actual rider that could have been very lucrative especially if you were in a surge zone. To request an Uber for a jump is quite an asshole thing to do to a driver. The lack of respect Uber riders have for their drivers never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberChad said:


> Damn Robert I hope that if you, or your wives and kids are broke down on the side of the road somewhere someone would help them out. I certainly hope the person doesn't take money from them AND leave them on the side of the road... Just Damn....


He said he would volunteer to help someone on the side of the road. Don't call someone who drives for a living and expect them to take time and earning potential out of their day to do what a road side service is designed to do.

It's not happened to me, but I would probably do exactly what Disgusted Driver did.

We're not on-demand vehicle service providers, nor are we licensed, bonded or insured as such.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

And by the way, appropriate etiquette for the passenger would be to request the ride then IMMEDIATELY call you and explain what they were looking for. Then the driver has the option of saying yes, I'll give you a jump, yes but it will cost you $20, .... or saying no thank you and having you cancel. When pax are thoughtful enough to call me and tell me they have a special request I'm usually willing to accommodate if it's reasonable.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

UberChad said:


> Damn Robert I hope that if you, or your wives and kids are broke down on the side of the road somewhere someone would help them out. I certainly hope the person doesn't take money from them AND leave them on the side of the road... Just Damn....


first off, when I was 13 years old my grandma's car needed a jump and a nice guy stopped to help us. Stupid me, I hooked up the cables wrong and fried the electronics on my grandma's car. ($1000 repair in 1970's dollars!!) So yeah, a tiny mistake can cause huge damage to a car. If your willing to risk it fine but don't play the guilt card on me, I've felt plenty guilty over the years for my mistake.

second- I personally have roadside assistance twice over. It costs $45/yr so if some cheap driver broken down on the side of the road didn't think ahead and buy roadside assistance that is their problem, not mine. Maybe they should have forgone one latte per month to afford the coverage.

third- roadside assistance is DANGEROUS. People die all the time getting hit by passing cars. That's why professionals have huge flashing lights, safety vests, flares, etc. I signed up to drive people from point A to point B, not risk my car and/or person to help someone who can't help themselves.

all this said, I understand where you are coming from. The world used to be a place where people would help each other out. I think that this world still exists on lonely country roads but certainly not in the city. I've helped lots of people out at various times but that was always a choice, not an obligation.


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll second you on the roadside assistance. Anyone that doesn't have AAA or something comparable is an absolute moron. If you can afford a vehicle, insurance and gas, there's no reason you can't spend a few dollars a month on roadside assistance. Unless of course you want to take a gamble and are prepared to pay out of pocket for these services.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Caplan121 said:


> I got a request from someone who ended up just needing a jump. He gave me 10 bucks cash for my time. I got to give him credit for thinking about calling an Uber. It would have been a lot longer and more expensive calling a tow truck or roadside assistance. I might do the same if I am in a situation like that.


Why not just be a sport and spend the $35 for AAA every year.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

ultimately, your call

Not a request I will typically fulfill. However, I have recently picked up 2 trips from the shoulder of highways. (which is not safe)

Uber is just an app on your phone. Be your own man or woman.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberIsAScam said:


> By accepting that "request," you could have missed out on an actual rider that could have been very lucrative especially if you were in a surge zone. To request an Uber for a jump is quite an asshole thing to do to a driver. The lack of respect Uber riders have for their drivers never ceases to amaze me.


That lack of respect for drivers is the direct result of drivers allowing passengers to treat them as less than human. Drivers need to stand up for themselves and stop being afraid of what Uber will do if they don't give into passenger demands.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

Robertk said:


> someone tried that with me- I turned them down and collected the cancellation fee.
> 
> Unless you handle both ends of the jumper cables yourself you are risking quite expensive repairs to your vehicle if they hook up the cables incorrectly on their end.


Has a guy run his very expensive SUV out of gas on an exit ramp and wanted me to drive him to a station for a can of gas. I politely told him that I am not AAA and I drive a luxury car and not a gas truck. Cancelled the ride and got on with my life.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberIsAScam said:


> I'll second you on the roadside assistance. Anyone that doesn't have AAA or something comparable is an absolute moron. If you can afford a vehicle, insurance and gas, there's no reason you can't spend a few dollars a month on roadside assistance. Unless of course you want to take a gamble and are prepared to pay out of pocket for these services.





Kerplunkenstein said:


> Why not just be a sport and spend the $35 for AAA every year.


Heck, most cell phone companies offer it!


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

Beur said:


> That lack of respect for drivers is the direct result of drivers allowing passengers to treat them as less than human. Drivers need to stand up for themselves and stop being afraid of what Uber will do if they don't give into passenger demands.


Very true. Fuber drivers need to stop acting like minions.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberIsAScam said:


> By accepting that "request," you could have missed out on an actual rider that could have been very lucrative especially if you were in a surge zone. To request an Uber for a jump is quite an asshole thing to do to a driver. The lack of respect Uber riders have for their drivers never ceases to amaze me.


How can one respect someone so hard up for work they'll risk driving people around for a buck (or less) a mile?

I have more respect for a street corner pan-handler.

I can't respect someone who drives around doing livery with questionable, and in most States, non-existing insurance.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey OP. My toilet is backed up. Bring your plunger if you'd like another $10.


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> How can one respect someone so hard up for work they'll risk driving people around for a buck (or less) a mile?
> 
> I have more respect for a street corner pan-handler.
> 
> I can't respect someone who drives around doing livery with questionable, and in most States, non-existing insurance.


Well, you make a valid point. Here in Orlando, you'd definitely make more money begging for money at a busy intersection. Hell, if I saw a guy holding a sign that said "I'm a Fuber driver, please help" I'd give the poor bastard 5 bucks.

You mention a buck or less per mile...Orlando drivers would foam at the mouth if they could make a buck per mile. Here the rates are $0.65 per mile less Fuber's 28% cut. The poor bastards are literally driving around for free.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Way2Lucky said:


> Has a guy run his very expensive SUV out of gas on an exit ramp and wanted me to drive him to a station for a can of gas. I politely told him that I am not AAA and I drive a luxury car and not a gas truck. Cancelled the ride and got on with my life.


How is it any different from driving somebody to the grocery store to buy food? Or to the mall to buy clothes?

If you don't want him to carry the gas in your vehicle, drop him off at the gas station, complete the ride, and have him call another Uber to get back to his vehicle.

Quite simple, and at least you get something for your efforts.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Why not just be a sport and spend the $35 for AAA every year.


Or get it through your insurer. I have used it through State Farm, and I believe it's included in some or all policies at no extra charge.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

UberIsAScam said:


> Well, you make a valid point. Here in Orlando, you'd definitely make more money begging for money at a busy intersection. Hell, if I saw a guy holding a sign that said *"I'm a Fuber driver, please help"* I'd give the poor bastard 5 bucks.
> 
> You mention a buck or less per mile...Orlando drivers would foam at the mouth if they could make a buck per mile. Here the rates are $0.65 per mile less Fuber's 28% cut. The poor bastards are literally driving around for free.


If my app still doesn't work after I drive out to Washington D.C. again, I just may try that sign.

(I'll be the very tall panhandler guy)


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

I would like to clarify that this driver was not stuck on the side of a freeway. He was on a small side street in a residential neighborhood. I would never do something like this on side of a freeway. I agree it is way to dangerous. I also have roadside assistance through my cell phone provider, insurance company, AMEX, and of course you can always call the 1-800 number that's on the back of every Texas DL. So I am covered. The point I was trying to make was that any of the services above would take much longer before you got up and running. In this situation Uber was that fastest option. He was up and running in about 15 minutes. I was only a couple of minutes away from the pin. To the poster about frying his grandma's car. You were only 13! How were you suppose to know that would happen? I wouldn't put all the blame on you. The adult that was with you should have been paying better attention.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

UberIsAScam said:


> By accepting that "request," you could have missed out on an actual rider that could have been very lucrative especially if you were in a surge zone. To request an Uber for a jump is quite an asshole thing to do to a driver. The lack of respect Uber riders have for their drivers never ceases to amaze me.


The time and area I was at I highly doubt this would be the case. I accept all pings unless rider is below 4.6 cause in my experience after 500 trips it really is a lotto. You never really know if your going down the street or an hour to the other side of town. That is what makes Ubering feel adventurous. I'm not going to be one of those ass drivers that calls the pax to find out where they are going and cancel on them if it is not to my liking.


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

If anyone is close enough to me that ill accept your ping for a ride then Ill certainly come jump you if your broke down somewhere.... Just saying...

How many times in a lifetime would this happen to a specific driver? The driver that it happened to it will only happen once. You? Me? It will never happen to us.. So really I have zero problems helping out a fellow human being in need especially in such a rare occurrence as this.... You guys are just a bunch of scrooges.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Next, people will be calling Uber instead of 911. "Can you give my grandma mouth-to-mouth?" And I'm sure some choadly divers will do it too, to "help out a fellow human being in need."

So glad I've had enough clients at my real job that I haven't had to drive in nearly a month. Every week I don't have to drive is a successful one as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Next, people will be calling Uber instead of 911. "Can you give my grandma mouth-to-mouth?" And I'm sure some choadly divers will do it too, to "help out a fellow human being in need."


How is that a natural progression? To get a jump, you need somebody with a working vehicle. Other than a ride to a medical facility, what can an Uber driver provide in terms of medical care that the caller cannot?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

renbutler said:


> How is that a natural progression? To get a jump, you need somebody with a working vehicle. Other than a ride to a medical facility, what can an Uber driver provide in terms of medical care that the caller cannot?


Joke comprehension fail.

Aspie much?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

UberChad said:


> Damn Robert I hope that if you, or your wives and kids are broke down on the side of the road somewhere someone would help them out. I certainly hope the person doesn't take money from them AND leave them on the side of the road... Just Damn....


If he's anything like me and cares about his wife like I care about mine, he's smart enough to be prepared for such an event. My American express card perk offers free towing and battery jumping.

If I didn't have that, I would get Triple A. I wouldn't waste a taxi or a rideshare driver's time. Is it fair for a driver to drive 5-15 miles just to jump someone's vehicle without being compensated? That's an incredibly rude thing for the pax to do.

The smart thing is to be proactive and be prepared. My wife is set if she ever gets stranded. And even though the service is inclusive to my card, she would still have enough sense to tip the tow driver $20 just for coming out.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Since Uber drivers have no workers' comp, if they're injured on the job, guess what, they pay their own medical. So I say "Go for it!" If you get injured while stupidly doing something dangerous for a rider, my taxes don't pay for you. So I don't care.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

One thing more, when I started this gig, my wife got me a bag that has everything I could possibly need if something were to happen on the road. 

Here's a list of things it has:

Reflective Safety vest, rain poncho, hand squeeze flash light (no batteries needed), battery cables, 12 inch warning triangle, 2 glow sticks, tire pressure gauge, bungee cord, 14 cable ties, emergency blanket, whistle, work gloves, multi tool, electrical tape, accident report forms, and a full first aid kit. I also keep a $20 bill in the bag just in case.

I was taught to be prepared. You can't just assume that people are going to help you in need. 

The kit I have is made by a brand called top gear. I suggest you drivers invest in one or something similar. Anything can happen out there on the road. 

But if I got pinged for someone needing a jump, I'd cancel and drive away unless money was offered. More than likely I wouldn't even take the money. I would just like to see that it's offered out of principle. 

Last time I got stranded at a gas station and needed a jump, I offered the guy $20 just for helping me out. He didn't take the money, but I'm sure he appreciated the gesture.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Joke comprehension fail.


How would I know? A lot of people say a lot of really stupid things in a SERIOUS way around here.

And I usually get the jokes.

Maybe it just wasn't a good one.



Flarpy said:


> Aspie much?


Classy.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

This isn't the first time someone told this story on this forum. Please know that jumping modern cars sends electrical surges through the system and since cars these days are more computerized than mechanical you risk serious damage.


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

i wouldn't do it. unless they paid me at least $20. Just cancel and collect.

Very true that they can jack up your car if they jump incorrectly.

cheap a$$es get really creative.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

The only thing you should do with jumper cables is tie them around the idiot customer's neck.

They make jump start boxes for exactly this reason. If you wanna spend $130 for a good one, that is. My ES2500 Booster Pac is on its second set of batteries (hell yes I upgraded to the bigger ones) and still works great with repeated daily use after four years and it's survived a lot of abuse.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

second2noone said:


> i wouldn't do it. unless they paid me at least $20. Just cancel and collect.
> 
> Very true that they can jack up your car if they jump incorrectly.
> 
> cheap a$$es get really creative.


Well they did pay me and I didn't have to drive 15 miles to get there. More like 2 minutes. Secondly I feel like you have to be pretty dumb to mess up jumping a car. I wouldn't offer to do it if I didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Joke comprehension fail.
> 
> Aspie much?


Not really a joke:

http://fortune.com/2016/07/18/washington-dc-911-uber/

DC is considering calling Uber for calls that don't require ambulance transport.


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

Caplan121 said:


> Well they did pay me and I didn't have to drive 15 miles to get there. More like 2 minutes. Secondly I feel like you have to be pretty dumb to mess up jumping a car. I wouldn't offer to do it if I didn't know what I was doing.


Dumb? I don't assume anything with pax aND they take it to another level unseen.

Like I said I would only do for $20 min. $10 not enough for me. Some other driver can jump their car for them. Hahaha and the ride better count for my ride count.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Robertk said:


> Unless you handle both ends of the jumper cables yourself you are risking quite expensive repairs to your vehicle if they hook up the cables incorrectly on their end.


And if you inadvertantly damage their vehicle whether because of mistake or something wrong with their car they have grounds to sue the crap out of you and Uber won't help as you weren't performing transportation services. Bad idea all around. Collect the cancellation fee and move on.


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> And if you inadvertantly damage their vehicle whether because of mistake or something wrong with their car they have grounds to sue the crap out of you and Uber won't help as you weren't performing transportation services. Bad idea all around. Collect the cancellation fee and move on.


I would do this with caution....pax can blame you for anything and complain to Fuber. Not worth the headache and fuber will say we are only suppose to take rides.

seriously when did fuber become jack of all trades, master of none? Is there anything fuber drivers don't do?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Since Uber drivers have no workers' comp, if they're injured on the job, guess what, they pay their own medical. So I say "Go for it!" If you get injured while stupidly doing something dangerous for a rider, my taxes don't pay for you. So I don't care.


Point well taken.. Was offered $10 to load/unload super heavy luggage and ended up spending $42 for chiropractor visit! And it wasn't even a surge ride!!


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Point well taken.. Was offered $10 to load/unload super heavy luggage and ended up spending $42 for chiropractor visit! And it wasn't even a surge ride!!


yeah totally pisses me off when picking up a pax and they say "can you help me." Ok maybe I am willing to help you together but not carry your heavy garbage from your front door into my trunk while the pax sits there and watches me.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Since we drive for half taxi rate, don't jump start a car, change the oil, tow it or make any repairs for less than half what a tow truck would charge.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> Not really a joke:
> 
> http://fortune.com/2016/07/18/washington-dc-911-uber/
> 
> DC is considering calling Uber for calls that don't require ambulance transport.


Transporting a person with a medical emergency is a lot different from actually providing medical care.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I didn't know about that, thanks


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

Stop this insane kind of crap. It might make you feel good to do something like give help to a stranded motorist BUT please do it under your own logo - NOT Uber's. 

Once someone posts "I got my Uber Driver to jump-start my car" on a social media site, you'll never be able to control the outcome.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimS said:


> He said he would volunteer to help someone on the side of the road. Don't call someone who drives for a living and expect them to take time and earning potential out of their day to do what a road side service is designed to do.
> 
> It's not happened to me, but I would probably do exactly what Disgusted Driver did.
> 
> We're not on-demand vehicle service providers, nor are we licensed, bonded or insured as such.


I did it once. i only had a $5 and I called immediately to make sure the drivet was cool with it .He was and was only 3 min away, a few blocks not even a mile. He gets there, we jump in 2 minutes and hes off. I offered to either cancel and he gets cancel fee and $5 or to start the trip and end it a block away, minimum and 5 star ..he was 4.6 driver so he took the stars.

$8.75 for 6 minutes of his day for driving half a mile with no pax. He probably earned more on that request then he will with anyone else other than maybe a surge or two later that night if he was still driving.

If I wasnt far away and they offered at least a few bucks on top of the minimum trip, I'd do it.



Robertk said:


> first off, when I was 13 years old my grandma's car needed a jump and a nice guy stopped to help us. Stupid me, I hooked up the cables wrong and fried the electronics on my grandma's car. ($1000 repair in 1970's dollars!!) So yeah, a tiny mistake can cause huge damage to a car. If your willing to risk it fine but don't play the guilt card on me, I've felt plenty guilty over the years for my mistake.
> 
> second- I personally have roadside assistance twice over. It costs $45/yr so if some cheap driver broken down on the side of the road didn't think ahead and buy roadside assistance that is their problem, not mine. Maybe they should have forgone one latte per month to afford the coverage.
> 
> ...


I needed to Get to work .I have free roadside with my insurance and I called them first. 3 hours to get to me. No way that would work, but called the Uber I wasnt even late for work. This was before in app tipping, if that existed then I would have given the guy a $20. $5 was all the cash i had.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jrich6234 said:


> Stop this insane kind of crap. It might make you feel good to do something like give help to a stranded motorist BUT please do it under your own logo - NOT Uber's.
> 
> Once someone posts "I got my Uber Driver to jump-start my car" on a social media site, you'll never be able to control the outcome.


I tell all my pax that they can consider out of the box things for Uber drivers, call ahead and offering cash can convince a driver of many things.

I had a pax that was on vacation and their luggage was at a first hotel where their son worked. They were contemplating how to get the luggage, do they wait until their son was off work. I was taking them to their second hotel.

I told them have the son order an Uber, load up the car and have the destination be your hotel. They said "An uber driver would do that?" I said "if you offer him $20 and make sure the son loads and you are there to unload immediately, most reasonable Uber drivers would take that, I would"


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Transporting a person with a medical emergency is a lot different from actually providing medical care.


Depends on the situation. I once picked up a pax from the Netherlands. He was a well-paid ambulatory nurse who had clients across the world. When the patients are in such condition or require care like a constant hook-up to a machine etc., the ambulatory nurse assists them and travels with them. Most of the time the nurse does not have to provide care, but there are times when it is needed, by far the exception, but it still happens.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberChad said:


> Damn Robert I hope that if you, or your wives and kids are broke down on the side of the road somewhere someone would help them out. I certainly hope the person doesn't take money from them AND leave them on the side of the road... Just Damn....


Think about this for a minute...

Who the hell calls an UBER for a jump? Would you call a taxi? A limo? Hell no! The dispatcher would have a stroke laughing at you!

You call a roadside assistance company, AAA, or even your insurance company, who often provides roadside assurance as one of their amenities.

Why shouldn't he get the cancel fee? He showed up and no rider presented themselves.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Think about this for a minute...
> 
> Who the hell calls an UBER for a jump? Would you call a taxi? A limo? Hell no! The dispatcher would have a stroke laughing at you!
> 
> ...


I did. I called an Uber for a jump. Roadside assistence was 3 hours out and I had to get to work.

Thought outside the box. Called the drive the second I was matched so if he wasnt cool with it, i could cancel and we move on. He was cool with it and made $8.75 for 6 minues and half a mile without anyone having to get into his car. If i had more than $5 I would have offered more.

Relatively speaking he would have needed to spend at least 9 miles and 30 minutes (not including time to get to pax) to earn the same amount in Atlanta at 8:30am (30 min because this was during morning rush hour).

Guarantee that was his easiest and pound for pound his most profitable ride of the day.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Who is Op?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There’s also liability issues.

In some states you could be held liable for any damage to their car if they hook up something wrong (as well as damage to your own car)

Just say no to you this.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> Who is Op?


OP = Original Poster


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Would you call a taxi?


People have called a cab for a jump start for years. In fact, it always was fast, easy money. We charge twenty-five bananas, the tow truck charges seventy-five, MINIMUM. If the car stalls and requires another jump, you pay the tow truck ANOTHER seventy-five. The cab driver will charge you twenty-five once and even give you a couple of minutes to make sure that it does not stall. I still keep cables in the car.

You do have to be careful with a hybrid. Most hybrids have jump points. You do not hook the red to the battery. Of course, you never hook the black to the battery on any car. Initially, often, all that you will get when trying to jump the hybrid is that the electric will suddenly come alive, but the gasolene engine will not engage. You must wait for the gasolene engine to engage then disconnect the red cable, quickly (although some hybrid owner manuals will tell you that you can and should leave the cables connected for some time while the gasolene engine runs). Next, you must wait while the gasolene engine runs and charges up the twelve volt battery. Then, when it disengages, you must wait to make sure that the twelve volt battery has sufficient charge.



steveK2016 said:


> Thought outside the box. Called the drive the second I was matched so if he wasnt cool with it, i could cancel and we move on. .


This is the smart thing to do when you are asking for something outside the provider's normal stock-in-trade. Unfortunately, most people do not consider this.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> People have called a cab for a jump start for years. In fact, it always was fast, easy money. We charge twenty-five bananas, the tow truck charges seventy-five, MINIMUM. If the car stalls and requires another jump, you pay the tow truck ANOTHER seventy-five. The cab driver will charge you twenty-five once and even give you a couple of minutes to make sure that it does not stall. I still keep cables in the car.
> 
> You do have to be careful with a hybrid. Most hybrids have jump points. You do not hook the red to the battery. Of course, you never hook the black to the battery on any car. Initially, often, all that you will get when trying to jump the hybrid is that the electric will suddenly come alive, but the gasolene engine will not engage. You must wait for the gasolene engine to engage then disconnect the red cable, quickly (although some hybrid owner manuals will tell you that you can and should leave the cables connected for some time while the gasolene engine runs). Next, you must wait while the gasolene engine runs and charges up the twelve volt battery. Then, when it disengages, you must wait to make sure that the twelve volt battery has sufficient charge.
> 
> This is the smart thing to do when you are asking for something outside the provider's normal stock-in-trade. Unfortunately, most people do not consider this.


I was warned by several mechanics to _never_ use my Prius to jump another car. Even if done "right", it's just not good for the overall hybrid electrical system.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I was warned by several mechanics to _never_ use my Prius to jump another car. Even if done "right", it's just not good for the overall hybrid electrical system.


Well not all of us drive street legal golf carts...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Well not all of us drive street legal golf carts...


Yeah, yeah... I'll remember to wave to you as I drive past the gas station!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I was warned by several mechanics to _never_ use my Prius to jump another car. Even if done "right", it's just not good for the overall hybrid electrical system.


What if your Prius needs a jump?

I have a Fusion hybrid as an UberX car and one as a cab. All of the cab stuff is a bit taxing on the electrical. In fact, you must remember to turn off several switches when you park the thing. Every once in a while I forget one. There was one week where I did not drive the cab at all, because Congress was out. It was too late that I realised that I had forgotten to turn off one switch. I had to jump it. The high voltage batteries were no help, that time.

On the Fusion hybrid, at least, sometimes the high voltage batteries will kick in to work the starter, but not always. I had it happen with an earlier generation of cab technology that some Rocket Scientist at the shop had not connected properly. Due to his lack of care, there was something that constantly drained the battery. I used to go out there; find it dark, have to pry off the plastic protector and use the key; turn the key a few times; after a few tries, it suddenly came to life. I could only conclude that the high voltage batteries had kicked the twelve volt enough to work the starter motor.

I would suspect that using it to jump something might play havoc with the electrical. I suppose that you could disconnect the twelve volt battery cables and do it, but I do not know how accessible the twelve volt is on a Prius. On the Fusion, it is in the trunk.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What if your Prius needs a jump?
> 
> I have a Fusion hybrid as an UberX car and one as a cab. All of the cab stuff is a bit taxing on the electrical. In fact, you must remember to turn off several switches when you park the thing. Every once in a while I forget one. There was one week where I did not drive the cab at all, because Congress was out. It was too late that I realised that I had forgotten to turn off one switch. I had to jump it. The high voltage batteries were no help, that time.
> 
> ...


I have personally never heard of that happening with a Prius. Anyone else that can speak to this?

I have only one button to push to turn the car on or off.

When I was first looking into buying a car, I remember the advice that I got on this forum: if you go with a hybrid, remember that there is a reason why all of the New York City drivers are in Toyotas.

Toyota did it first for the mass Market, and, from what I understand, are still actually the best at it. To get any better, you have to go with a Tesla, and that's really not for the mass market. That is still very much an elite car.

I have been driving this car for a year now without a single issue. It's fairly roomy, especially for it's outer size, and comfortable, handles well, and gets me about 50-55 mpg, on average. Without me doing what I've been told I should be striving for (hyper-driving).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I have personally never heard of that happening with a Prius. Anyone else that can speak to this?


At some point, the twelve volt battery is going to go. It happens. It matters not what you are driving.

I have heard numerous complaints from the cab fleet operators here about Toyotas in general and from the owner-operators about the Prius and how it stands up to all of the cab gadgets. They have complained about having to jump the cars and replace twelve volt batteries.

Of course, as a TNC driver you do not have that problem.

Both of my pay cars are Fusion hybrids; the cab and the Uber/Lyft car. I have not had a problem with dead twelve volt batteries on the UberX Fusion, 
Y-E-T, because it does not have any gadgets.

Despite that, age and use will deplete the twelve volt battery and at some point, it will no longer hold a charge and will require replacement. This will happen in both the Fusion and the Prius. regardless of how the owner uses it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Yeah, yeah... I'll remember to wave to you as I drive past the gas station!


Oh she went there!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Oh she went there!


She has a way of doing that...


----------

